# CM9 + MODs question



## ecac (Oct 4, 2011)

Pretty new to this so bear with me. I finally got around to installing CM9 on my TP. I installed Alpha 2 and started updating with the nightlies. I have installed the supreme modpack v1.3 and WebCM9 0.4 (used CWM with battery mod 2) nothing else.

What happens is when I get an email or something in the notification bar I get these white and grey blocks that cover it for about 3-5 seconds then it goes away. Anyone know what causes that?

Also is there a way to uninstall mods with cwm or some other way to see if the Webcm9 0.4 mod is what caused this (this was the last one i installed).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

If you read through the modpack thread dalingrin (the dev for CM) pretty much said all of it was useless, so I never bothered to install it. I never did the WebCM cause the vertical switcher works better.

There is no way to uninstall them. For the modpack you could replace your build.prop and init.d files if you have the originals, but in either case you are better off just doing a reinstall.


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

ecac said:


> Pretty new to this so bear with me. I finally got around to installing CM9 on my TP. I installed Alpha 2 and started updating with the nightlies. I have installed the supreme modpack v1.3 and WebCM9 0.4 (used CWM with battery mod 2) nothing else.
> 
> What happens is when I get an email or something in the notification bar I get these white and grey blocks that cover it for about 3-5 seconds then it goes away. Anyone know what causes that?
> 
> ...


To install a mod (any mod) just look at what is inside the .zip file.
Then find the update_xxxxx_fulofbugs.zip that you used to install whatever version you have in your touchpad and pick those files from there.

e.g: the HideBar.zip mod contains two files (android.policy.jar) and (Settings.apk).
They are in the following directories:

/system/framework android.policy.jar
/system/app Settings.apk

When you install the mod through recovery, those files will be placed instead of the original ones.

If you ever want to "uninstall" the mod.
Find the updatexxx_fulofbugs.zip zip file (the big 100Mgs) find those files, (which will be in the same location) and just overwrite the "modded" ones with those from the original zip.

In some cases, depending on the file, you may use something like root explorer or ES File explorer, if you get errors, just do it through adb or a terminal console.


----------

